# Anyone Used iTarget?



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

The hubs just showed me this. It's an app for your phone with a little laser bullet so you can practice anywhere:

https://www.itargetpro.com


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

No ma'am @indie, I have not used itarget before.

But one time recently I was in Target buying some toilet paper or some such nonsense and went to the self check out line. Some little fat millenial chick wearing tight tan pants and a red Target shirt was waving around a red fabric Target bag and asked me if I would like to buy one.

I asked her "why in the hell would I buy a red fabric Target bag" and she said "To save the Trees"...my interest in dialogue was immediately piqued...

"To save the Trees?!?" I queried in a loud voice, "To save the Freakin' Trees???" I exclaimed again! "How in the hell is a red fabric Target bag supposed to save trees?" I asked her.

She replied, "so that we can reduce the usage of plastic bags, which will save trees".

I paused for a moment and told her she must be a product of government education and mental illness.

She scurried away...lain:

True story about Slippy's shopping trip to Target.

What a dumbass...


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Looks like a cool concept @indie.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

I think so too. Too bad it's so spendy to get additional calibers.


----------



## White Shadow (Jun 26, 2017)

I'm holding out for a disintegration ray app for my smartphone to deal with stupid people. Battery tech might have to move along a little yet...


----------



## obby123 (8 mo ago)

I've been looking into Laser training and seen a few videos about this and mantis, anyone know how they compare?


----------



## One Shot (Oct 25, 2021)

This might be a good training aid or to keep you practicing, I have seen one called LaserHit which does the same as ITarget in our LGS, I didn't try it but I know people bought them since they were gone a few weeks later, might try a firearm site.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

I have iTarget. The problem is keeping up with the training. I tend to do it for a while but then life happens and I get busy. That's when it falls to the side. The way things are going, I may have to dig it out again.


----------



## bsemler (Mar 6, 2018)

indie said:


> The hubs just showed me this. It's an app for your phone with a little laser bullet so you can practice anywhere:
> 
> iTargetPro (Laser Firearm Training System) Shoot Your Gun in the House


I do I use it every other week and if they dont have a certain caliber you can but a different companies laser round and still works. It gets you right on or just few adjustments at a range


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Think I need one. I shoot and clean my gun once a year..which keeps my shooting card up to date. I aint a very good good shot the past few years. I need practice that dont waste ammo. Thanks.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> Think I need one. I shoot and clean my gun once a year..which keeps my shooting card up to date. I aint a very good good shot the past few years. I need practice that dont waste ammo. Thanks.
> View attachment 114629
> View attachment 114629


Well, except for the one that took his ear off, at least you know you caused quite a bit of pain.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Well the goofy range master guy didnt start demanding head shots till I had exepended my stamina lol. Us old guys get pooped out easy.


----------

